# ODNR Report 10/20



## Big Daddy

Here you go....

Wildlife News 

Ohio Department of Natural Resources

Division of Wildlife

The Fish Ohio Report



October 20, 2004



CENTRAL OHIO

Dont forget that the ODNR Division of Wildlife will be stocking rainbow trout at Heritage Park Pond in Groveport and Foundation Lake in Mt. Vernon on Thursday and Antrim Lake in Columbus and Eyman Park Pond in Washington Court House on Friday! Try spinners, twister tails, or even corn or cheese to catch your five-trout bag.

Delaware Lake (Delaware County)  As the water cools, crappie fishing can be hot in this 963-acre lake north of Columbus. Areas with deep drop-offs that contain submerged stumps and other cover are good places to fish for white and black crappies when using minnows and jigs and remember they must be nine inches or longer to keep. These same areas also are good bass fishing spots when using slow rolling spinner baits, soft plastic baits and live baits. For channel catfish try fishing anytime, day or night, on the bottom with cut baits or soft craws in the upper part of the lake. These fish generally measure 12 to16 inches.

Kokosing Reservoir (Knox County)  Areas with drop-offs along the old creek channel remain good places to fish for largemouth bass. Most of these fish will measure 12 to16 inches. Try using small crank baits, buzz baits, six-inch plastic worms and jig-and-pig combinations for best results. Areas along the shoreline with brush and fallen trees can produce fair fishing action for crappies when using a minnow suspended beneath a bobber. 10 horsepower limit.

Rush Creek Lake (Fairfield and Perry counties)  The 273-acre lake in Fairfield and Perry counties offers a fair population of bluegills that averages seven inches in length. Use red worms and larval baits beneath a bobber in areas with drop-offs, aquatic vegetation, or submerged wood for cover. Channel catfish may be taken day or night when using night crawlers, chicken livers, prepared baits, and cut baits fished along the bottom. 10 horsepower limit.



NORTHWEST OHIO

Killdeer Reservoir (Wyandot County)  Walleye are being caught in the early morning hours. Nightcrawlers and leeches or perch colored crankbaits are the best bet for bait and lures. Fish them in 15 to 18 feet of water out by the island.

Yellow perch are also being taken in the mornings using minnows. Fish the minnows in 4-6 feet of water along the dikes.

Killdeer Pond #30 (Wyandot County)  Largemouth bass are being caught in the mornings by fishing minnows under a bobber in 4-6 feet of water. Fish along the dikes for the best results.

Norwalk Reservoir #1 (Huron County)  Trout in the 1014 inch range are being caught. Minnows and small spinners are producing the best results. The fish seem to be around the water discharge area.



NORTHEAST OHIO

Four locations in northeast Ohio were stocked with 10 to 13 inch rainbow trout on October 15th. Trout fishing provides an exciting fishing experience to any angler and offers great rewards when it is time for dinner (especially freshly caught fish). Anglers 16 and over must possess an Ohio fishing license and a statewide bag limit of 5 trout per person per day applies. 

Granger Pond (Lake County) -- Fishing permitted sunrise to ½ hour after sunset.

Painesville Recreational Park (Lake County) -- Fishing permitted sunrise to sunset

OHIO-ERIE Canal (Cuyahoga County) -- Fishing permitted 6am to 11pm.

Petros Lake (Stark County)- Fishing permitted sunrise to sunset. 

For directions to the named locations and tasty recipe ideas, visit: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/trout/falltrout_04.htm or

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/recipes/frecipe.htm



SOUTHWEST OHIO

Caesar Creek Lake (Warren County) -- From I-75 take S.R. 73 East about 17 miles, OR From I-71 take S.R. 73 West about 7 miles, OR from S.R. 42 take S.R. 73 East about 5 miles. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using chicken livers or night crawlers as bait. Still or tight line fish from a boat, pier, or the shoreline. Place the bait on a #4/0 to 7/0 bait-holding hook and keep the bait between five and seven feet deep. Use several sinkers to keep bait close to the bottom. Good fishing opportunities near the North Pool boat ramp and along the beach. 

CJ Brown Reservoir (Clark County) - Located on Bird Road north of S.R. 41 at Buck Creek State Park. Saugeyes are being caught by anglers using jigs with plastic bodies, live minnows, or earthworms as bait. Choose pink or chartreuse colored artificial lures. Fish the bait slowly along the bottom and in deep pools. Keep the bait greater than 10 feet deep. Use a #6 bait-holding hook.



SOUTHEAST OHIO

Walhonding and Muskingum Rivers (Coshocton County)  River conditions have returned to normal flow and clarity. Saugeyes and smallmouth bass are being caught on twister tails; however, the most successful method has been to suspend live creek chubs or minnows off the bottom of the river.

Muskingum River (Morgan County)  Water conditions are at normal pool and clear. Fishing for catfish at night is still popular, despite cooler evening temperatures. Use cut bait, bluegills, or shad anchored in the current on the bottom of the river to catch flathead catfish. Night crawlers or strawberry flavored dough balls are the preferred bait of channel catfish just below the Stockport and McConnelsville Dams.

AEP Ponds (Coshocton and Morgan counties)  Cooler temperatures have spurred bass and bluegill activity in these smaller ponds. Use worms or wax worms suspended under a bobber for best results.



LAKE ERIE 

The 15 walleye minimum size limit remains in effect for the entire season. Anglers are reminded that the daily bag limit for trout and salmon on Lake Erie and its tributaries is 2, beginning September 1 through May 15, 2005. The minimum size limit is 12 inches.**



Surface temperatures range from 53 to 60 degrees. Gale force winds the weekend of 10/16/2004 severely limited fishing opportunities on Lake Erie.



Western Basin 

Walleye
Most walleye fishing effort has shifted to the sandbar area between Huron and Avon. As water temperatures drop shallow nearshore areas and reefs around the Bass Islands and Kelleys Island will produce walleye. Troll crankbaits or spoons during low light periods for best results.

Yellow Perch
The best fishing has been from W of Rattlesnake Island N to the US/Canada border, near the Marblehead lighthouse, E of Kelleys Island, around the Cedar Point foghorn, and near C can of the US/Canada border NE of Kelleys Island. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders tipped with shiners.

Smallmouth Bass
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been on the reefs of the Camp Perry firing range, around the Bass Islands, Kelleys Island and Sandusky Bay. Use tube jigs, drop shot rigs with goby imitations, soft craws or shiners for best results.



Central Basin  

Walleye
The best walleye fishing has been 10 miles N-NW of the Vermilion River in the area W of the sandbar, and around Ruggles reef between Huron and Vermilion. As temperatures drop nearshore fishing opportunities should improve. Trolling spoons or worm harnesses using divers and also trolling crankbaits have produced the best catches.

Yellow Perch
Yellow perch fishing has been best 2 miles NE of Lorain, E of the middle of the sandbar, 1 to 2 miles NW of Vermilion, 3 miles NW of Fairport Harbor in 50 to 52 feet of water, 3 to 4 miles N of Cleveland in 40 to 52 feet of water, and 4 miles N of Ashtabula in 55 to 60 feet of water. A perch spreader tipped with shiners is the most popular set-up.

Smallmouth Bass
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around Ruggles reef and Avon. Use tube jigs, drop shot rigs with goby imitations, soft craws or shiners for best results.

Steelhead
Low, clear water in the Lake Erie tributaries has made steelhead fishing tough. Recent rains should help to improve stream conditions and bring more steelhead in from the lake. Piers and breakwalls have produced the best action on jigs tipped with maggots, spinners, spoons and small crankbaits.



To view the predicted weather forecast for Lake Erie visit: http://seaboard.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS61.KCLE.html



OHIO RIVER

Scioto County  River conditions are near normal and clear. Crappies 8 to 10 inches in size can be caught in the embayment near the Shawnee State Marina. Use minnows and fish around brush piles and docks in 4 to 6 feet of water. At Greenup Dam, sauger are being caught on ¼ ounce jigs and white grubs or by dropping minnows straight down off the fishing access walls.


----------



## bkr43050

I took my boys to Foundation Park in Mount Vernon last evening for some trouting. This was the first time that I have gone after them immediately following a stocking. I had only caught them occasional and accidental in the past. We only had the last hour of daylight to work with but we managed to land 9. I went prepared for different tactics. I had crawlers and trout bait for under a float. And I had several small spinners. We ended up pretty much sticking with the spinners as the action got pretty steady. There were several others there and most were using small spinners as well to get their fish. We ended up with 7 at home for supper tonight. I gave a couple to a fellow who was getting a bit frustrated from not catching any and standing around everyone hauling them in. He was using a spoon plug somewhat similar to a Johnson Minnow. I suggested that he find something smaller. He had the right idea but these fish just are not that big. We were tossing 1/24 oz. Rooster tails and I also had a couple of 1/16 oz Mepps that seems to be working. It makes for some steady fun for the little ones.


----------

